
New Apple Technology Stops iPhones From Filming Live Events - dimm
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/06/16/new-apple-technology-stops-iphones-from-filming-live-events/?test=latestnews
======
schrototo
So we're posting tabloid FUD now?

 _The California company has plans to build a system ..._

and further down the page

 _It is not clear if Apple intends to develop the concept into a working
system, and if so, whether it will be implemented within the company’s
devices._

\---

Btw, this was originally reported on Patently Apple [1], along with some
actually useful analysis, including the patent itself [2].

[1] [http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/06/apple-
wo...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/06/apple-working-on-a-
sophisticated-infrared-system-for-ios-cameras.html)

[2] [http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220110128384%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20110128384&RS=DN/20110128384)

